# How do you add the <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

How do you add the <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC..... etc header to the top of your HTML of your web site? Every time I try to add it in italic manually, it just won't keep form. I tried the same using "add html markup" and that doesn't work either. I am using MicroSoft Front Page.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Blade_Jones said:


> I am using MicroSoft Front Page.


Problem.

Solution:
- Find the file in windows explorer
- Right click
- Open With->Notepad/any other "Text" editor(not word processor, big difference)
- Insert the header code you wish to use as the first line of the file(no white space)
- Save.

I've not used frontpage so i couldn't give you a specific answer as to how FP would do it but from what i've heard FP is quite dire when it comes to actually coding.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

That worked. Strange that you have to paste the whole thing onto a notepad file, then save it as a page back in FrontPage. What's a good web editing software to use? I know everyone seems to be using Dreamweaver. Is Dreamweaver the way to go?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Not everyone likes Dreamweaver. I think that Dreamweaver adds a lot of code that isn't necessary. I like the program Notepad ++. It is a very simple program that can do a lot of different languages.

Cheers


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, Notepad++ if you are hand coding the site, but Dreamweaver is the best WYSIWYG editor imo.


----------



## mikeweb (Jul 8, 2009)

I used to use FrontPage but am now on Expression Web. Quite expensive but does a great job.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

If you can code (or have a month of evenings to spend on W3schools) then i'd say go down the Notepad++ route. Simply because it's a very nice text editor, with so many features.

If you don't have that time (i suggest you start learning anyway if you wish to take this further) and you have the money to spend on Dreamweaver then go for it. Because DW is a much nice WYSIWYG editor than FrontPage, and it can actually code some cross-browser compatible sites(unlike Frontpage). It's also very extensible (if you do learn to code), basically it can be extended to code as you would if you were writing the code by hand.

If you don't have the money (or the time to save), then there's a few options:
1) Arachnophilia is quite an interesting coding environment, nice and easy to use.
2) (Your stats say you use Ubuntu); there are a few very good WYSIWYG editors for Ubuntu. Search the programs listings for them (in the programming section i think)... Notable ones are NVU & Kompozer, i've also used Bluefish but that's not WYSIWYG.

Hope some of that was useful haha =]

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, I started out using primarily the design view of Dreamweaver and now I use it to hand code my sites with all the nice features (code coloring, line numbers, code completion, etc). It can go both ways (design or code) and is quite a versatile tool if you have the money to spend.


----------

